# Which Cartier to buy?



## jerseywatchman

I'm considering buying my first Cartier. The appeal lies in the blued hands and Roman numerals. I'm looking for feedback, advice as to which model would be recommended. I have a large wrist, wear my watch 24/7, and prefer a bracelet. The Ballon Bleu and Ronde Solo models appeal to me due to their round case, but they do not have an in-house movement. Any thoughts?


----------



## pj1369

I'd probably recommend a new Cartier Santos. Stunning pieces with incredible history. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pun

All Cartier models are good to buy but Cartier is famous for its rectangular and square watches of Tank and Santos collection. Drive de Cartier is another good option. Buy what you like best. Good luck in your search. Regards


----------



## fenomeno

Go try them on and see what speaks to you. If you have a large wrist, not sure you will like the Tank, but you can check the large Santos or even the XL Santos. But your choices are fine too if you prefer a round watch.


----------



## MOV

Cartier to me ( owner) are about the historic Tank and Santos. That said, if you are not one of those, I would look at the Drive de Cartier line of watches. They too are wonderful and have the Cartier look IMO. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## iuprof

I recommend a Santos. I owned one and enjoyed it.


----------



## HoganB

Santos definitely 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## PunkJr

Watches are jewellery and Cartier is the king of jewellers. Don't get bogged down in the "in-house" movement ballyhoo, Cartiers aren't about movements. 

The only Cartier I'd consider outside of the Santos or Tank lines is the Drive Extra Flat. I realise it's not a traditional Cartier but the company must progress and I admire them for coming out with bold design. Doesn't surprise me that it is not getting his much attention as it is because the watch industry seems to just be stuck in a bootloop (Rolex Speedmaster royal oak Patek Philippe Rolex Speedmaster.....) But this is one good looking watch.


----------



## watch1440

HoganB said:


> Santos definitely


:-!


----------



## MLsims

As others have said, sounds like the Santos is going to be the best fit.


----------



## watch1440

Definitely with Santos or Tank.
That is where the history of the brans is hidden.

Don't worry about the movement being inhouse, it is less relevant in Cartier's case.


----------



## watch1440

Definitely with Santos or Tank.
That is where the history of the brans is hidden.

Don't worry about the movement being inhouse, it is less relevant in Cartier's case.


----------



## digivandig

Tank Anglaise XL. It's on bracelet, has the in house movement, and it wears big. This is it on my 7" wrist.


----------



## freshweasley76

As others have said, Santos or Tank!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rick11743

Look for the previous generation Santos 100 XL with the steel bracelet


----------



## princecheatwood

The Roadster XL looks pretty good imo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyCheDay

Forgive me but Cartier still is a ladies brand IMHO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## princecheatwood

RyCheDay said:


> Forgive me but Cartier still is a ladies brand IMHO
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm curious to know if anyone else feels this way?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elchuckee77

I'm big fan of the cartier 100 xl but then I saw this piece and had to buy it. Cartier calibre.


----------



## kyle1234c

princecheatwood said:


> RyCheDay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Forgive me but Cartier still is a ladies brand IMHO
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious to know if anyone else feels this way?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Absolutely not. The Santos was created as a pilots watch and general pershaw and Mohammed Ali wore a very small tank. If Ali is feminine then I don't know who could be considered masculine.


----------



## mtnslyr

Hi, did you decide which one to buy? For me these design are a requisite in a Cartier that I wanna buy, the blue swords hand, roman numeral, rectangular case and a white face. I owe a Santos and Tank solo is next on the list.


----------



## MDNoobie

jerseywatchman said:


> I'm considering buying my first Cartier. The appeal lies in the blued hands and Roman numerals. I'm looking for feedback, advice as to which model would be recommended. I have a large wrist, wear my watch 24/7, and prefer a bracelet. The Ballon Bleu and Ronde Solo models appeal to me due to their round case, but they do not have an in-house movement. Any thoughts?


Did you already choose?

If not, I would say either a Santos Dumont, Santos Galbee, Tank Louis, Tank Anglais, Tank American, Tank Solo or Tank Buculante. The Louis Cartier Tank (vintage) is my personal favorite.

Why the above watches?
- The 1st Cartier was rectangular.
- Tanks & Santos models look great (not merely good) with literally everything from jeans and a button down, to beach linens, to dinner jackets.
- Cartier is the one brand I know of that rises above the in-house hoopla (even though they put ver nice movements inside their pieces) by staying true to themselves and simply making fine beautiful watches.

Cartier Caliber 610 (F. Piguet 6.10) - Most owners will never see it, but that's what's inside the Busculante, for example.


----------



## mtnslyr

MDNoobie said:


> Did you already choose?
> Cartier Caliber 610 (F. Piguet 6.10) - Most owners will never see it, but that's what's inside the Busculante, for example.
> View attachment 15006919


Well it's not rectangular. JLC would never put a round movement in a Reverso.


----------



## MDNoobie

mtnslyr said:


> Well it's not rectangular. JLC would never put a round movement in a Reverso.










"It's not rectangular." Seriously? That's your beef?

As you can see from the images, JLC will install a round or oval movement in Reversos.


----------



## Bear1845

I've always liked the two-tone Santos Models. My dad had a Santos de Cartier, then passed it on to me. It was taken in a burglary. I now have a Santos Galbee XL as it's replacement. On the fence about moving it on. I know I'll only end up buying it again.


----------



## MOV

princecheatwood said:


> I'm curious to know if anyone else feels this way?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Total BS. In a word, NO.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MDNoobie

princecheatwood said:


> I'm curious to know if anyone else feels this way?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I dont.


----------



## aurenas

How about cartier basculante? Kinda high horology movement, cool unique case. Can be used as table clock!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## X-Tian

RyCheDay said:


> Forgive me but Cartier still is a ladies brand IMHO
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You could call these gentlemen a lot of things, I wouldn't put lady on the list.


----------



## MDNoobie




----------



## princecheatwood

The Cartier timepieces have always stood out to me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jerseywatchman

Many thanks to all who replied to my original post!! I am very close to buying a Tank Solo XL - can anyone tell me in the strap will fit an 8 inch wrist?


----------



## benbenny

If you are thinking about buying a XL Tank than maybe first have a look at the vintage 1970s oversized Cartier Tank Stepped NY Ref: 15176. 
see post

https://www.watchuseek.com/f481/sle...716-1543-aka-cristallor-jumbo-xl-5164827.html


----------



## elchuckee77

I personally think a Cartier Santos 100 xl would do the trick, more in line with Cartier models.


----------



## NTJW

Tank Americaine gets my vote, close second would be Tank Solo XL.

But Cartiers has so many shapes and sizes asking it here will just confuse you even more. Buying a Cartier when you cant try it on is simply a big no for me.

Its difficult to stress how different each watch is going to sit on every person's wrist, and due to the more uncommon shape of Cartier's cases, I would really recommend you put one on your wrist to decide.

For example, I think I liked a Santos XL, but when I tried it on it is simply too large for my tastes, I can wear 43mm watches ok, but the shape of the case makes the presence abit overwhelming to me.









Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## andycoph

elchuckee77 said:


> I personally think a Cartier Santos 100 xl would do the trick, more in line with Cartier models.


They already discontinued the chunky Santos 100 XL model but replaced it with an elegant looking Santos de Cartier with quick change bracelet and strap and full in-house movement.
The Santos line is my favorite..


----------



## Acar7145

Have you looked into the new dumont automatic? I think both steel and gold bezel options look fantastic!


----------



## NTJW

I think with an 8” wrist, the Tank Solo XL will be great, I have 16.5cm wrist and I find the XL a bit too large for my tastes. The XL Santos would suit you beautifully though.


----------



## Pun

OP might have bought his watch by now. OP please come back and post whatever you decided.


----------



## quakeroatmeal

RyCheDay said:


> Forgive me but Cartier still is a ladies brand IMHO
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Still? The Santos started as an aviators watch.

When did it become a ladies watch? I'm sorry, but not all watches need to be a 50+MM SS Invicta sports diver to be considered a "mans" watch.


----------



## Pun

quakeroatmeal said:


> Still? The Santos started as an aviators watch.
> 
> When did it become a ladies watch? I'm sorry, but not all watches need to be a 50+MM SS Invicta sports diver to be considered a "mans" watch.


I believe Cartier always appealed to the discerning people having very different yet *exquisite taste. *


----------



## GR4H4M

princecheatwood said:


> I'm curious to know if anyone else feels this way?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No. It's a bizarre, insecure thing to say that reveals more about the speaker than the brand.


----------



## highendtime.com

Roadster Chrono for me; perfect in every way whether worn with the beautiful bracelet or on the interchangeable straps.

A near perfect watch even when compared to some of the much pricier pieces in my collection.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

